
Notes from the fourth RISC-V workshop - legulere
http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2016/07/notes-from-the-fourth-risc-v-workshop/
======
dmm
It's cool to hear work is being done on a formal memory model. The model
described by the current spec basically says "TODO it's going to be weak".

------
e19293001
Start-up idea: Customizing RISC-V ASIP design specifically for machine
learning would be great.

~~~
TickleSteve
combining two buzzwords does not a business make...

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
How familiar are you with this current bubble.

------
Quequau
Does anyone know if there will be video, audio, or slides made available?

~~~
asb
Yes, the RISC-V Foundation will be making slides+video available. Watch
[http://riscv.org](http://riscv.org) for updates. Rick O'Connor (Executive
Director of the Foundation) suggests we might see them the end of next week or
early the week after. Slides may appear sooner.

